# Why you must have a weapon



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why do you need a weapon ? At least you may have a chance. This is what we have to face,. This is the world Liberals have given us.
Not armed you have no chance

"The hunt for the killer of a 19-year-old Mississippi woman who was burned alive last year has resulted in the arrests of 17 suspected gang members"

Investigation into Mississippi woman's burning death leads to arrests of 17 suspected gang members | Fox News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree, and I carry everywhere it's legal to do so. I wish I could get my wife to do the same. I'm still working on her; I'll show her this article.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think part of the inherent problem stems from people not having been in a situation where their lives were in absolute danger.

My wake up call came in Saigon when the suicide bombers blew up the Victoria BOQ in the early spring of '66. I was living down the street in the Capitol BEQ, . . . had it been us they targeted, . . . instead of a handful of casualties, . . . it would have numbered in the big hundreds, maybe more.

I became a "believer" after that, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

i believe that everyone that can should have at least one gun for self defense.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You may be a bad ass straight out of hell, or the meanest nastiest Kung foo ninja son of bitch this side of everywhere. You ain't. Carry a weapon. Carry with discretion and know how to use it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I carry everywhere whether it's legal or not. It's concealed, no one knows it's there. Which is the point behind CC, right. I'd rather face a judge then be dead just because someone else needs a gun free zone.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 hits the nail on the head. You may have a chance with a firearm. No real chance without one. Like the old saying, "God made man. Samuel Colt made them equal."


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> *scrub* *scrub*...It's concealed, no one knows it's there. Which is the point behind CC, right. I'd rather face a judge then be dead just because someone else needs a gun free zone.


I would recommend scrubbing this post. You'll face more than a judge if this is ever found by a prosecuting attorney.
Just a little friendly advice.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> You may have a chance with a firearm.


I heard something last week that put it to a "T".
It was after the San Bernadino shooting.
I'll summarize as best I can from memory:

"I want to be able to carry a firearm for my protection. I may not have the chance to draw it... I may still die from the attack... I may sit and cry in a corner while it's all happening... but at least I had the CHOICE! If you take away my choice, you've condemned me to only one option, death."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I carry everywhere whether it's legal or not. It's concealed, no one knows it's there. Which is the point behind CC, right. I'd rather face a judge then be dead just because someone else needs a gun free zone.


I have a better idea than carrying a weapon where it is not welcome. Simply do not go where your weapon is not welcome.

I work on a properly seated, federal territory. I do not carry on post as it is not a place where individual rights apply. I don't carry when I go into a government building as it is governmental, and the government has the authority to determine what you can and can't take into government buildings.

This leaves private companies and property. These places have the right to determine if weapons are allowed on their property, too. At the same time, I have the right to not frequent their places of business, and I exercise that right. I do this to respect their preferences as well as my personal desire not to add to their profits. The way I see it, if my sidearm is not welcome, neither am I or my money.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Why do you need a weapon ? At least you may have a chance. This is what we have to face,. This is the world Liberals have given us.
> Not armed you have no chance
> 
> "The hunt for the killer of a 19-year-old Mississippi woman who was burned alive last year has resulted in the arrests of 17 suspected gang members"
> ...


Thank you Smitty, I have been following this case since it happened last year. I check up every week or so, and shake my head when there are no new developments. Glad to see they are getting somewhere!


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Just having a gun doesn't make you safer

Just carrying a gun does not make you safer

Gun+carrying+training+ willingness to use it by conscious decision= safer

All the tools at Sears don't make you a mechanic. Its what sand you have in your soul when everything goes down making the difference


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> Just having a gun doesn't make you safer
> 
> Just carrying a gun does not make you safer
> 
> ...


Absolutely true; most people here know that. But repeating it is not a bad thing.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I have a better idea than carrying a weapon where it is not welcome. Simply do not go where your weapon is not welcome.
> 
> I work on a properly seated, federal territory. I do not carry on post as it is not a place where individual rights apply. I don't carry when I go into a government building as it is governmental, and the government has the authority to determine what you can and can't take into government buildings.
> 
> This leaves private companies and property. These places have the right to determine if weapons are allowed on their property, too. At the same time, I have the right to not frequent their places of business, and I exercise that right. I do this to respect their preferences as well as my personal desire not to add to their profits. The way I see it, if my sidearm is not welcome, neither am I or my money.


Unfortunately some of us work at jobs that require a significant amount of times be spent in "gun free" zones, as you apparently do. I can leave my gun in the car, but that's as good as I can do when I am working in one of these places. Spice and I both carry Pepper Spray at all times, so at least it's SOMETHING, but I am under no illusions that it's a very good answer.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A long time ago I was mugged by 3 thugs in a parking lot at a major airport in broad daylight! This was a wake up call for me in
many ways and if it happened once it certainly can happen again! I am now much more aware of surroundings and walk around on alert
and try to never make myself a target! I usually carry a primary and a back-up with both being the same model pistol and an extended spare mag or 2!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I pretty much carry everywhere. With that said, I will not go into details about all of the places that I do carry. My Daughters say that I am weird if I ever shave my beard or do not have at least one carry sidearm on me.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

17 gang members, another reason for large capacity (what we call regular capacity) magazines and an answer to why do you need more than 5 or 6 bullets.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> 17 gang members, another reason for large capacity (what we call regular capacity) magazines and an answer to why do you need more than 5 or 6 bullets.


 When the first one goes down the rest are likely to lose their bravery real quick. but just in case keep shooting.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

What's nice about NC we can open carry , so I just strap it on and let it show .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been carrying since 1963, twice as a civilian I have had to use one for self defense.
Those occurred while I lived in the big city, none since, not counting LEO activities.
Those others had court cases in which they were found justifiable, self defense.
One incident had me against four perps, I walked away unscathed.
The second, was two of them against me alone.
Since then I NEVER GO UNARMED.
Always carry concealed, I do not want to be noticed. 
With the social order in this country spiraling in a downward death plunge, you MUST be able to protect your self at any second.
I do ignore any gun free signs, I don't care, no one looks at an old man as any sort of threat anyways.
Do whatever you need to do make it legal, but for your own sake, carry, give yourself a fighting chance to live.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been seriously considering purchasing a fire arm and ammunition.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

alterego said:


> I have been seriously considering purchasing a fire arm and ammunition.


 Should you decide to do I might suggest that you do not take the fish in the boat with you. Is not a myth so many people lose all their gun because they are afraid to leave them at home when they go fishing.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Everywhere I go I carry the most effective weapon ever used on this planet, sometimes I even wear a hat so that the space between my ears isn't to cold.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some years back in Chicago. Old Bessy. A 90 plus year old women in a wheel chair. Punk climbs in the window slaps her around demands money.
Old Bessy has him push her over to a draw in the kitchen. She removes an over 40 plus year old revolver and shoots him dead. Now that Revolver had been her husbands he had been dead for like 40 years. No Bessy did not shoot him. Bessy had never been to a range, Bessy never did her sniper hand gun ninja training. Bessy did not know how to do a combat roll out of the chair to cover and take a support firing position. Lucky it had been in there loaded all them years she did not even know how to load it. Bessy just wanted to stay alive a little longer.
This made head line news for a while DA wanted to hang her for a gun violation. The uproar scared the DA, the last thing he wanted was to be unemployed. He took her old .38 and failed to ever file charges.
Bessy made a lot of new friends, the NRA people that came to her aid, few other locals tend to Bessy personal security. One example you bet. But one example of a person that lived.

PS: punk she killed had a record of violent crime a mile long. Key word HAD


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Just in case I might have been included in the "PUNK" category?

Old Bessy lives to see another-day Thanks to someone that protected her from beyond the grave. Who is it that says "Dead Men Have no Tales"?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Just in case I might have been included in the "PUNK" category?
> 
> Old Bessy lives to see another-day Thanks to someone that protected her from beyond the grave. Who is it that says "Dead Men Have no Tales"?


 Don't think we have any punks on this sight. Bessy was a old lady in in frail shape. This happen back around the time the Brady Bill was passed.
I am all for some training with fire arms, some training on how you think about what is present to you. My point is any chance is better than none.
There was at the time a lot of stuff written about how amazing it was that weapon fired after all those years. Some of us that have been around awhile have no doubt about it working.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

alterego said:


> I have been seriously considering purchasing a fire arm and ammunition.


 I think if you buy one, then you should seriously consider buying both.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a great example of why to carry concealed. When the French were being slaughtered (no guns), these three wiped out this ISIS hit. https://www.gunowners.org/oped11242015.htm Apparently the only people who have guns in France are the ones willing to ingnore the firearms laws.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I may die in a random shooting, I don't know, I can't tell the future, but if I go to my grave, I want to go knowing I, at least, had a chance to defend myself.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Since I'm a libtardian having a firearm with me is simply out of the question.

A sharp stick is all you need. A sharp stick and a phone to call for help. The criminals don't mind sitting around and waiting while the cops drive over.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TC, are you stumping for SLIPPY PIKE PRODUCTS???
I understand that they come in Tanto, Katana, Bowie, Swiss and Zulu length.
Which length do you prefer?
I think the pig dipped finish is pretty cool along with the pork fried hardened points.

The automated izslimic entrails shedder is a good option to get.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> , no one looks at an old man as any sort of threat anyways.
> carry, give yourself a fighting chance to live.


Never give the perps an even break. Being old does have some benefits especially when confronted with young punks. Told several one time that I'd never go to trial, I'd die of old age before the case got to a Jury


----------

